# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  [BOT] Programmer looking for experienced personel for bot development.

## CTucker1327

*In a nutshell, i need somebody good at finding base memory addresses and offsets. (Tearing through multi-level pointers)*

Hello everyone, I'm actually fairly new to this scene, but I've been programming for a few years now(Almost 10). I'm twenty years of age and I spend around 14+ hours a day in-front of a computer.Here recently I've really started wanting to develop hacks and stuff for games, and while playing archeage over the last few weeks my urge to build something kept rising and rising, and thus I decided to make a bot.

Now, some of you are probably thinking "*Oh great, another person without any experience recruiting a team.*" and I really don't blame you, because I've seen so many threads like this all over the place that don't even make it to getting the HP from the client.

I started doing my research yesterday and I've done enough digging messing with hackshield and cheat-engine that I've been able to get the base-values for a few different variables, I'm currently in the progress of creating an in-client over-lay that I will display on this post (I will edit it) to prove that I already have some data.

I need people however that are quick to work with memory and searching through multi-level pointers. I've just started with them and it's honestly a head-ache for me. (I'm not saying I couldn't do this all on my own, but I feel we could get a working product out a lot faster if I had a partner that was competent. )

I currently already have a web-designer and I'm a web-developer too, I'll take care of our website and getting everything running and any type of referrral systems we may think of in our marketing scheme. My website is currently being designed and I do plan on going through with this. 

*P-S: Hackshield is a joke... a very annoying joke.*

Things I will need you to find are the following :Frown: Basics needed to complete the logic of a basic bot)
Trigger Events
OnMonsterSelected - Event triggered when you select a new monsterOnMonsterLootable - Event triggered if the monster you killed has loot.OnPlayerDeath - Event triggered if the player diesCoordnatesThe Movement Queue


Once these are completed we can start working on more advanced features. I do not plan for this to be a hacking tool, we will not be doing any memory editing. Simply reading the data and performing logic based on it.



You will notice that the form and the game show different data, that's because the form is updating in 1000ms intervals, so the game client is a little farther ahead. My mana in-game is lower because I used an ability. This is just to show you guys that I have been pulling information from the client. 

*I'm a programmer, searching through the memory for all of this stuff is irritating and I'm not very good at it. It's taken me almost two days to get the Health / Mana values. Granted the amount of pointers in the max health and current mana are rediculous and the game just LOVES to disconnect a lot. I can bring you the logic for the bot, all I need is memory addresses. I'm dedicated to finishing this project with or without help.*

----------


## amunro

No offence intended, but writing a bot from scratch for a new game isn't an easy task. Also, development on the bot is around 99% of the work, so I don't really see what you are bringing to the table. If you can write a bot that reads memory from a process, you will already know how to make a website. If you are genuinely interested, look around on this website, especially the memory editing sections. There are lots of useful libraries and guides you can use to inject code into a process and how to map addresses to specific in game logic.

----------


## CTucker1327

> No offence intended, but writing a bot from scratch for a new game isn't an easy task. Also, development on the bot is around 99% of the work, so I don't really see what you are bringing to the table. If you can write a bot that reads memory from a process, you will already know how to make a website. If you are genuinely interested, look around on this website, especially the memory editing sections. There are lots of useful libraries and guides you can use to inject code into a process and how to map addresses to specific in game logic.


I already stated that I knew how to create a website. I said I had somebody designing one. This means the graphical part of the website. I'll be posting some pictures of progress later today. (For the bot)

I should probably add that this is not the first online game bot that I have created, however it is the first bot of this caliber.

----------


## CTucker1327

Added a basic screenshot of the application pulling much-needed information from the client, still struggling with getting the base-address of the player, however obtaining the addresses separately. It seems everything follows a different base address with different offset paths, so it's rather strange. I've only been messing with memory for two days though, which is why I need somebody experienced with tearing through it.

----------


## CTucker1327

I found a couple of more addresses, however it seems that the experience isn't stored in memory anywhere. That's not even possible. I've tried double, float, and even string values, but I just can't find any changes, still looking for help with finding memory addresses. It'd help a lot if I could find the base address for the player, as right now I'm using different addresses and offsets for everything.

----------


## Silverdraco

Hey CTucker1327. 

I'm in the same boat as you here, a programmer interested in the darker side  :Smile:  I did some fiddling with memory hacking before so perhaps I could assist?

I've sent you a PM.

S.

----------


## TheRealSlimShady

I like the look of it mate i wish you the best of luck with it.

----------


## KefkaBot

I've started some work on my own project already. 

I've accomplished quite a bit so far, have a look at my thread for details: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...heage-bot.html (AA Bot - ArcheAge Bot)

----------

